# Gun, drugs, lizard seized in bikie raid



## News Bot (Apr 16, 2009)

*Published:* 16-Apr-09 04:56 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A SHOTGUN, drugs, stolen vehicles, snakes and a lizard were among the items seized during police raids that led to the arrest of an alleged Sydney bikie.

*Read More...*


----------



## W.T.BUY (Apr 16, 2009)

they were corn snakes as well. Just saw pics on channel 7


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2009)

he had a chemelion and he hasn't been charged


will


----------



## W.T.BUY (Apr 16, 2009)

willia6 said:


> he had a chemelion and he hasn't been charged
> 
> 
> will



i would say there more worried bout the drugs and guns.


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 17, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> i would say there more worried bout the drugs and guns.



:lol: :lol:


----------



## haymista (Apr 17, 2009)

lol i wonder how many bikies are herps at heart


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 17, 2009)

haymista said:


> lol i wonder how many bikies are herps at heart


 
I wonder how many herps are bikies at heart.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Apr 17, 2009)

Someone offered to sell me a chameleon not long ago :shock:

They are around ....


----------



## Retic (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder how many bikies have herpes.



serpenttongue said:


> I wonder how many herps are bikies at heart.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 17, 2009)

sounds like a cool party house


----------



## cheyne (Apr 17, 2009)

I can say first hand that there was a veiled chameleon, and two corn snakes, 1 normal, 1 albino. And he has been charged with 2 counts of posses protected fauna along with a whole sweep of other charges.


----------



## christo (Apr 17, 2009)

Azzajay77 said:


> Someone offered to sell me a chameleon not long ago :shock:
> 
> They are around ....



At least they would be easy to hide.


----------



## dailyskin (Apr 17, 2009)

christo said:


> At least they would be easy to hide.


 
ROFL!

Where are all these Chameleons tho?! I want one!


----------



## John_lisa (May 3, 2009)

i may be wrong hear but arnt chameleons illegal to have cuz i wont one but i was reading the liscen's list of reptiles that can be held and didnt see it


----------



## pythons73 (May 3, 2009)

Yes they are illegal in Australia,but that doesnt stop ppl from owning them,.until they get caught....


----------



## John_lisa (May 3, 2009)

well it stops me id rather not have it and keep my liscens then have it andf lose the legal ones i have lol


----------



## pythons73 (May 3, 2009)

Great choice Johno799...


----------



## chondrogreen (May 3, 2009)

boa said:


> I wonder how many bikies have herpes.


 
Less than the amount of reptile keepers


----------



## andyscott (May 3, 2009)

cheyne said:


> I can say first hand that there was a veiled chameleon, and two corn snakes, 1 normal, 1 albino. And he has been charged with 2 counts of posses protected fauna along with a whole sweep of other charges.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

